# cathcart castle mon 4 june?



## bigslice (May 27, 2012)

my away club are having an all day shot here. roll coffee, 18 holes, sandwiches/soup?, 18 holes then a high tea. all for 60 squid. theres about 8 or 9 of us going. and i thought ask the forum if anyone else fancies it. need definite answers by thurs night.:whoo:


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2012)

thought i would get one or two fae here, come on its a holiday monday lets play golf


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 30, 2012)

Ladies open at Dalmahoy for me on Monday. Fingers crossed for decent weather - it always chucks it down when I play an open!

Enjoy your game!


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2012)

Sorry, too far


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ladies open at Dalmahoy for me on Monday. Fingers crossed for decent weather - it always chucks it down when I play an open!

Enjoy your game!
		
Click to expand...

Take the heaviest putter you can find, they are the slowest greens in the world, or they were last year, putting on a shag pile covered in treacle would have been quicker!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Take the heaviest putter you can find, they are the slowest greens in the world, or they were last year, putting on a shag pile covered in treacle would have been quicker!
		
Click to expand...

Ha - I played a team match there last year so know what I'm getting into. :smirk:


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ha - I played a team match there last year so know what I'm getting into. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

spill, as im the one that picked this course without playing it. it will be me who gets blamed


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 30, 2012)

bigslice said:



			spill, as im the one that picked this course without playing it. it will be me who gets blamed
		
Click to expand...

Dalmahoy, bigslice, not Cathcart Castle which is a nice course by reputation although not one I've played.


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Dalmahoy, bigslice, not Cathcart Castle which is a nice course by reputation although not one I've played.
		
Click to expand...

ah my mistake


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2012)

hairy ma arse fast as fukc


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2012)

bigslice said:



			hairy ma arse fast as fukc
		
Click to expand...

ok slighty typsy when posted this, so a better review tonight. Cathcart Castle Golf Club what can i say. not the longest course but plenty to keep you interested. 6 par 3's and a cracking par5. as above 60 squid 36 holes and food. cracking day out and a rather typsy bigslice made for an interesting texas scramble!!! fairways that slope so you have to pick where you want to be. greens were solid and quick (not as good as bogside) but really enjoyed it untill the last where it was my tee shot that was required and i was typsy (got the ratio of vodka to coke wrong or right:whoo good course for a day out we were will looked after and the members were polite and interested in our opinions of the course. would defo play it again


----------



## CMAC (Jun 7, 2012)

sorry I missed this- must look at this section of the forum more- I played in the Parlane McFarlane trophy there a few weeks back and I agree about the hairy greens, they werent bad but just needed a small cut to be very good.
They've changed the course since I last played- the 18th is now the 9th, woe betide anyone who parks at the wrong part of the car park with guys hitting 5 irons of a severe downhill left to right slope


----------

